# Anyone know of any shoulder support harnesses available?



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I found this site when my parents' dog became paralyzed.

http://www.handicappedpets.com/www/index.php/help-pets-walk/dog-harnesses-a-slings.html


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You may want to look at this website. They do have something for shoulder stabilization in the menu on the left, they want a prescription for that one in particular because it inhibits movement.

http://www.dogleggs.com/files/adjustable.cfm

I thought my old guy had a problem with one of his shoulders, but after seeing a orthopedic specialist it turns out he has some bad bone spurs in the elbows. Tucker never showed signs of arthritis till he was 12yrs old or so, our old friends are really good at hiding the pain. I would get him checked out to know the specifics of his problem and start him on a glucosamine supplement and fish oil, it does help.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.dogleggs.com/files/story.cfm


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Whoops should have read all the posts first !!


----------



## retriever_owner_uk (May 13, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses.

I've just started him on the cod liver oil so hopefully this will help. I did use to give him a combined glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM supplement (he had some problems with his back legs when he was younger, so I figured this might be an 'early warning sign' for arthritis) but he eventually became intolerant to it, so I'll try the cod liver oil for the moment. He's had stomach problems on and off over the years so I have to be careful about what I give him.

I'm going to look at the sites that have been suggested but it seems like there's obviously a gap in the market for this type of thing - I would have thought that something like this would be ideal for working dogs.

Thanks again,

Neil


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Has the affected area been looked at by a vet? Any x-rays?


----------



## retriever_owner_uk (May 13, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Has the affected area been looked at by a vet? Any x-rays?


No, not yet - I'm giving it another week or so to see how he gets on because it doesn't seem anything serious - he's a bit stiff when he's been out walking (but fine on the walk) and I've felt all over the leg and shoulder area, articulating the joints in turn, and he doesn't seem to be bothered by that (or he could just be being really brave of course...)

From past experience (when he's hurt his back leg before) the vets have usually just given him some painkillers and/or anti-inflammatories and asked us to keep an eye on it, but I'll take him in soon if there's no improvement.

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## awhitecloud (Apr 26, 2009)

You might try this

Shoulder Stabilization System | DogLeggs Theraputic and Rehabilitative Products


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What does the vet say about the shoulder? It would not self treat til vet cleared.


----------



## shildabe (Jul 4, 2021)

retriever_owner_uk said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post to these forums, so please bear with me!
> 
> ...


Have you got the good one for your pet?


----------

